

Come be a co-founder, No Thank You... - shimi
http://minicompact.blogspot.com/2011/02/come-be-co-founder-no-thank-you.html

======
jayzee
\--"I met Mark Zuckerberg in School and he asked me to join TheFacebook and I
refused" _Assuming you are telling the truth, you can't see a brilliant
business even if its in your face_ \--

Only people who do not actually have to make the choice find such decisions
obvious. When Microsft invested in fb most people thought that it was dumb
move. But they look smart now when GS is getting people to invest in them at
50B. Which now people think is a dumb move and so on.

Bottom-line, you may have turned down some version of theFacebook already but
you would not know till 10 years from now...

------
us
It's "met", not "mat".

~~~
shimi
Fixed thx

